# How do I build a horse stall from scratch with no barn?



## Kyleen Drake (May 26, 2016)

There are some really nice do it yourself videos on youtube. Lows is a great place to get a book on the subject, pick something you like, then while still in the store, buy all you need for that project.. There are kits you can get too.. I'm doing the same research. Welcome to the forums.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

If I ever get to put loafing shed in my pastures, they are going to be TWO sided(not three). One wall should be on the prevailing winter wind side, and the other the side that needs shade. My walls will make an L on the north and west sides. 

This configuration gives the horses an out, so they do not get pinned by a more aggressive horse.


----------



## Prairie (May 13, 2016)

A two or three sided shed is the most economical shelter for horses but needs to be situated so it takes advantage of the prevailing summer winds in hot weather and protects the horse from the prevailing winter winds in cold weather. Something else to think about is a shelter belt which will cut down on the force of the wind while providing shade in summer and a protected place to hang out in winter.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

We did a pre-fab pipe 12 x 24 shelter for the two horses. Faced it south because that was the only way we could face it, with the neighbors and fenceline etc., but our winter storms are all from the south so essentially we have to tarp the whole south side including the gate, all winter, otherwise it's no shelter at all. Moral: figure out where your prevailing winds are coming from and whether to want to funnel them in or shut them out, before you site your structure. 

Also Greentree has a really good idea. Where was she when I was building?


----------



## evilgreen1 (Mar 15, 2016)

My husband and I (mostly my husband) just put up a 20X10' run in w/ pole barn construction. It is three sided and my two horses do well in it, but they also get along well. Your construction will not only depend on sun and wind, but also your ground type as well (super rocky doesn't really work well for a pole barn) as whether the shelter needs to be secured due to high winds in your area. It's also helpful to locate the shelter where you can have a power source for a fan or two.


----------



## Greenmeadows (May 8, 2016)

:welcome: Welcome to the forum!
I have a 12 X 12 shed for my quarter horse. It kind of like a single stall barn, since it has four walls, and a door. My dad and I built it completely from scratch, design and all. I will see if I can take some pictures and pm them to you sometime. Otherwise, it is a basic square building with a slanting roof. In the back, there is a small vent that I can open when it is hot outside, or if I have to shut her in. The inside has plywood covering the frame. The door is like those you see on older barns, split half way up so that I can shut the bottom or top half separately from the other. If both halves are tied open, it becomes a run in shed. I do not know if this helped or not, but that is what I did.


----------

